# Books stuck in download



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

I bought a new Kindle Keyboard 3G with wi-fi yesterday. Did all I was supposed to - registered it, set up the wi-fi, put books on it, set the time, charged it, etc. 

The issue is that when I go to View Your Downloaded Items I see my Welcome to Kindle Guide and the Things to Know About Your Kindle sitting there at 0% waiting. They've been that way since last night. The wi-fi is on (as is the 3G). 

Do I need to do a factory reset? I tried the soft reset and nothing happened.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you sent any books to it? They don't come automatically, you have to actually send them. There are two ways to do it.

First, go to 'archived items' on your kindle. As long as it's registered and wireless is on, you should see all the books. Pick the ones you want and they'll be delivered to your device.

The other way -- and this might be easier if there are a lot of books you want to send -- is to go to your account on Amazon and find the 'manage your kindle' page. Go through and send the books you want to your device.

I wasn't clear from your explanation if you'd already done one or the other of these. If you have, and there are still no books, the things to try are:

Software restart: menu/settings/menu/restart
Hardware restart: slide and hold switch for 30-40 seconds.

Do either of these with wireless on and the device fully charged.

If neither of those work, the next thing would be to de-register it, both on the device and on Amazon, and then re-register it both places.

If _that_ doesn't work, a call to Kindle support (numbers and links in the FAQ thread at the top of the board) would be the next step.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It's very strange that your Welcome guide hasn't downloaded - normally that would appear immediately you switch on wireless, you shouldn't have to send it to the Kindle.

You say that you 'put books on it'. Does that mean the books you purchased have downloaded OK and it's just the Welcome guide etc that hasn't come through? If that's the case I would definitely think Ann's suggestion of a hard reset is the thing to try first. If none of your books have downloaded - and especially if you can't see them in your 'archived items' list - then it might be best to deregister it also.

Be aware that a factory reset will remove all content and any personalisation such as your wi-fi details etc and you'll have to start from scratch. If none of your books have downloaded, that won't be too much of a problem.

As Ann says, if none of that works, time to call Kindle customer services.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Have you sent any books to it? They don't come automatically, you have to actually send them. There are two ways to do it.
> 
> First, go to 'archived items' on your kindle. As long as it's registered and wireless is on, you should see all the books. Pick the ones you want and they'll be delivered to your device.
> 
> ...


It's the "Welcome to Kindle" and "Things to Know About Your Kindle" that are sitting in the download.

I know how to get the archived books on there.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> It's very strange that your Welcome guide hasn't downloaded - normally that would appear immediately you switch on wireless, you shouldn't have to send it to the Kindle.


I didn't send it. It's just sitting in there.

I also didn't buy it from Amazon.com - not sure if that makes a difference.



> You say that you 'put books on it'. Does that mean the books you purchased have downloaded OK and it's just the Welcome guide etc that hasn't come through?


Yes.

I did have trouble connecting to the wi-fi which is weird because my KK with wi-fi only was sitting right in front of me as well connected to the wi-fi (yes I bought another one! ). It took me about 4 times to connect it.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

I just downloaded some samples and they came through fine but the other 2 are still sitting there. 

I'll do a factory reset and see if that helps.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

Factory reset didn't help. 

In fact when I did the factory reset all of my stuff stayed on there I just had to reregister it. 

I downloaded another sample (from home using the wi-fi) and it came through fine but the two guides are just sitting there. 

When I go into my Kindle account the two guides are sitting there in pending deliveries but I can't get them to do anything.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've never, ever known anyone to do a factory reset and have all their content remain on the device. There is something very odd about this altogether.  Who did you buy the device from, if not Amazon - was it used or brand new? If it's new it should still be under warranty, regardless of where you got it.

Have you actually tried speaking to Kindle customer services - they are very helpful and can usually solve any problems.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> I've never, ever known anyone to do a factory reset and have all their content remain on the device. There is something very odd about this altogether.


I was wrong - the archived books weren't there. I had to re-download them.



> Who did you buy the device from, if not Amazon - was it used or brand new? If it's new it should still be under warranty, regardless of where you got it.


it's brand new - I bought it from Staples.



> Have you actually tried speaking to Kindle customer services - they are very helpful and can usually solve any problems.


not yet because I _just_ got it.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

20 minutes on the phone with Kindle customer support. 

They have no clue why it's doing that. She can't replace it because it's not effecting the functionality of the device (and I really didn't expect them to replace it - I just want those documents gone from downloading  ) but it's very weird. She couldn't get them to do anything and we reset, deregistered etc etc. She's going to see if they can figure it out and call me back.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

they fixed it! She removed the "books" from the queue and then I restarted the Kindle and they were gone. 

yay! Kindle support is amazing.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

That's great! I know how irritating things like that can be - even if they don't actually affect your use of the Kindle. You can now settle down in peace and get on with your reading!


----------

